# Ninja VS SAS soldier, in the jungle, alone, who wins and how?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 18, 2014)

Both know they have to find and kill each other. 

Dense Jungle meaning it will most likely be a close quarter affair. 

Ninja is equipt with typical ninja weaponry as is the SAS man. 

Who wins and how?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Neither, the Gurkhas win every time and that's the truth.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Depends who has the better plan.  If they are both after each other they will most likely have a plan first.  Whoever can outsmart the other will most likely win


----------



## donald1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Neither, the Gurkhas win every time and that's the truth.



It's all fun and games till one of them pulls out a kukri knife...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2014)

My money's on the Sith.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 18, 2014)

The SAS aren't particularly jungle troops though like all British soldiers they are trained in jungle warfare however as I said the Ghurkhas are the chaps for jungle warfare, they are renowned around the world.
View attachment $1896855_10152013952104150_975053564_n.jpg


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 18, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> The SAS aren't particularly jungle troops though like all British soldiers they are trained in jungle warfare however as I said the Ghurkhas are the chaps for jungle warfare, they are renowned around the world.
> View attachment 18928



I just wanted to give the Ninja a fair fight ie a fairly close up battle, I dont think Ninja would stand a chance if it was an open battlefield. Also a Ninja probably wouldn't be a jungle specialist either surely? More adept because he lives in that part of the globe but he would mostly be trained in urban areas im guessing?


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> The SAS aren't particularly jungle troops though like all British soldiers they are trained in jungle warfare however as I said the Ghurkhas are the chaps for jungle warfare, they are renowned around the world.
> View attachment 18928



Both my grandads seperately went on missions alongside the Ghurkas during WW2. Both my grandads had the highest possible praise for their Gurkha regiment comrades.

Apparently they used to psych out the Japanese soldiers in the jungles in Burma. While any other soldier would be making himself silent and invisible, the Gurkhas would shout out threats to the Japanese and then simply vanish into the undergrowth before briefly popping up at another point. It is said by some that the Japanese soldiers genuinely believed that the Gurkhas were not actually even human, but were instead actual demons. If the stories are to be believed, and I have no reason to doubt them (these stories not just from my grandads but also from history documentaries), many a Japanese soldier went insane and became useless having been pschologically broken by the fear of the Gurkhas.

More recently they continue to prove themselves. There was an incident in Afghanistan where a Gurkha was on night watch when the base came under attack. Outnumbered and now out of ammo, he start throwing whatever he had at the enemy. With nothing left except the tripod his machine gun had been on, he used that to beat the enemy. He held them off single handed long enough for his mates to arrive. He was awarded some honour (can't remember which one) for that.

Isn't it such a shame then when despite their massive contribution to Britain, the last government (or was it the current one - they're all the same) tried to shaft them by saying that despite serving Britain, and being in the British army, they didn't have the automatic right to live here. Thankfully massive public support in a campaign led by the slightly fine if a bit mature Joanna Lumley forced the government to do a U-turn on that and show the Gurkhas some of the respect they deserve.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Badger, totally agree with everything you have said, plus their curries are wonderful lol! The shame too is that many Gurkhas pensions are lower than their British military equivalents. Those retiring from the army now have equal pensions but those who retired earlier don't.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 19, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Both know they have to find and kill each other.
> 
> Dense Jungle meaning it will most likely be a close quarter affair.
> 
> ...



And, just in case anyone lurking reads the OP and thinks it's serious&#8230; no, the poster was trolling&#8230; this is not a "ninjutsu" question&#8230; it's a "movie fantasy cliche" question&#8230; with no knowledge, connection, understanding, or relevance to historic or modern iterations of "ninja"&#8230; 

So who wins? Depends on what they roll with the d20, really&#8230;


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2014)

In the jungle...well it's obvious... the winner would be


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking back at the Op I've realised that what he says means both the ninjers and the SAS are equipped with ninjer gear.

_"Ninja is equipt with typical ninja weaponry as is the SAS man." 

_Now that makes all the difference!   :boing2:

I've always thought that if there were ninjas around in this day and age doing their supposed assassination and other sneaky beaky stuff they'd actually be using state of the art modern kit and weapons wouldn't they? Why would they be using centuries old weapons when they could have sniper rifles etc etc.


----------



## K-man (Sep 19, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> I've always thought that if there were ninjas around in this day and age doing their supposed assassination and other sneaky beaky stuff they'd actually be using state of the art modern kit and weapons wouldn't they? Why would they be using centuries old weapons when they could have sniper rifles etc etc.


Because Ninjutsu is a TMA! <ducks>


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 19, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> And, just in case anyone lurking reads the OP and thinks it's serious&#8230; no, the poster was trolling&#8230; this is not a "ninjutsu" question&#8230; it's a "movie fantasy cliche" question&#8230; with no knowledge, connection, understanding, or relevance to historic or modern iterations of "ninja"&#8230;



If its pure fantasy movie ideas, the the ninja would always win. Here's my logic:

If the Japanese make the film, then of course it is going to be the ninja that wins.
If the Americans make the film, then the SAS man can't win, because that would require the American film makers to acknowledge that us Brits have the world's most elite fighting force and not them.
If the french make the film, the ninja will win because despite being our closest foreign neighbour and official friend, the french don't particular like Britain.

So what if the British make the film. Well, our war films tend not to be all gung ho glory and victory like those that emerge from the Hollywood movie factories. British made films tend to be much more gnarly, nitty gritty and no polish, so it would have to be about the hardship that our hero suffered and his bitter struggle but ultimate demise.


----------



## K-man (Sep 19, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> If its pure fantasy movie ideas, the the ninja would always win. Here's my logic:
> 
> If the Japanese make the film, then of course it is going to be the ninja that wins.
> If the Americans make the film, then the SAS man can't win, because that would require the American film makers to acknowledge that us Brits have the world's most elite fighting force and not them.
> ...


Might be interesting if the Scots made the film. A mystery ending? :hmm:


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 19, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> In the jungle...well it's obvious... the winner would be



I`ll see your Predator and raise you a Batman.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I raise you one king Kong,  either king Kong will win or batman will have a fur carpet


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 19, 2014)

King Kong is with SAS now? Anyway..


----------



## donald1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes,  he is one of the commandos


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 19, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Yes,  he is one of the commandos



Yea I can imagine he fits right in with the boys  *runs away*


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 19, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Yes,  he is one of the commandos




 No, if he's a commando he'd be in the SBS! They do everything the SAS do only better and can do it in water as well!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> I`ll see your Predator and raise you a Batman.



Man, no one told me the Batman was part of this, if I knew that I would have given up on this long ago


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 19, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> No, if he's a commando he'd be in the SBS! They do everything the SAS do only better and can do it in water as well!



I've heard about the SBS from someone I once knew in the military who briefly trained alongside them. All I was told is that they are tougher than should be possible for an ordinary human, but from my point of view as a civvy, that's true of every section of the military as I see it.

I'm not doubting what you say, just curious, but why do the SAS get all the cred and yet very few have even heard of the SBS? I'm thinking that in times of conflict, whether its ours or not, we sometimes get news of the SAS being deployed but never a mention of the SBS.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Cos the SAS are a bunch of glory seeking twunts :lfao:

The basic Royal Marine Commando course is probably the hardest training there is, the instructors rarely shout at the recruits unless things go pear shaped. the recruits are expected to motivate themselves, to be able to have the self discipline and intelligence to work out how to get through the training. It's very hard and very long. There's been a series on recently on their training. then they have to prove themselves in their commando unit then they can try for the SBS however they also have to be able to do everything the SAS do and then do it underwater as well. One of the jobs they are assigned is the safeguarding of the oil rigs in the North Sea. They also did a lot of work in Northern Ireland. They did a tremendous amount of 'work' in the Falklands war too, getting there before everyone else and setting the scene as it were. There's been a lot of recent activities too, I think the reason they are 'quieter' is that our government wants people to know about the SAS as a sort of 'behave or we'll send in the SAS'. Also ex SBS guys don't write books about their exploits, they don't talk they do. I am of course biased, I know a lot of Bootnecks and SBS guys, real heroes to look up to.


----------

